
Ask HN: Would you share you banking data for better adverts? - kuro-kuris
Currently ads are a pain in the ass. Would you share your transaction data to get better ads?
======
dozzie
And what does it mean, these "better ads"? What would I get from them?

The way I see it is that I would pay with information I would not like to
disclose for something I would not like to see. Does it sound as a good deal?

------
Cozumel
Hell no! This is why adblockers exist.

